# Game Thread: Friday March 10 @ New Orleans



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record *








*Indiana* – *(30-28)* 








*New Orleans* - *(31-29)* 

*Tip-off* – Friday, March 10, 2006 - 8:00 P.M.

*Where* – Ford Center

*Radio & TV* - FSMW & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:







































Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jeff Foster | Scot Pollard 







































Chris Paul | Kirk Snyder | Desmond Mason | David West | PJ Brown








*Who's Hot?*
















* - Averaged 14 shot attempts the past 3 games*








* - Scored 25 points last game*

*Injury Report* 

*Pacers- *








- Thumb







- Concussion







- Groin


*Hornets-*








- Wrist

*TV:*

 

*Radio:*



Games vs Hornets this year:

Tuesday, Feb. 21:
W 97-75

*Key Matchup:*
Anthony Johnson vs Chris Paul

_Pacers 99
Hornets 90_

Guess the score and you could win 10,000 points!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 96
Hornets 90


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacer: 99
Hornets: 91


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-101
Hornets-98


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pacers 92
hornets 86


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 96
Hornets - 91


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Hornets 90, Pacers 86


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pacers 94
hornets 87
peja 23pts


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets 88
Pacers 85


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hornets 109
Pacers 93


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

JayRedd said:


> Hornets 90, Pacers 86





girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets 88
> Pacers 85


What is this, the Price is Right? Well then...I bid $1.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pacers 101
Hornets 92

The Hulk has a career game tonight and manhandles P.J. Brown and company. Tinsley and Sarunas start to make beautiful music together. Jackson actually passes up a few threes for better shots from his teammates (well, now I am pushing it). :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Indy 101 Hornets 93...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

hats off to Foster, the beast of the boards. he's got 6 currently, 4 of which offensive all in the first quarter. AJ and Jax 6 pts a piece. Pacers 18. Hornets 13. 3 something in the first.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I just walked back in the room and hear that Jax has been slightly losing his cool, what's been going on?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ tries to be the hero and takes a shot within the first 3 seconds of the play. Hey, Johnson. You're a role player. You and Jackson should stop hogging. Peja needs to hit, also.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Harrison has to stop making P's


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Pollard is going nuts!!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, our defense is awful tonight. Almost as bad as Runi's *****ing or Jack's shot selection.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

West is just working the paint...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> West is just working the paint...


Yeah and all our centers are in foul trouble


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Peja for three!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Peja played pretty good defense there.

Foster with the block.. that was nice.


----------



## PacersOz (Feb 27, 2006)

YES!!! good three peja, we need to win this game......just give peja the ball


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Peja is tearing it up tonight, baby! Pretty clutch tonight... :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's some good defense in the post..

Peja missed some tough shots..


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Who said Peja wasn't clutch?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Peja is tearing it up tonight, baby! Pretty clutch tonight... :clap:


I spoke too soon. Man, we needed that three, Peja. Hopefully, his big 4th quarter will be enough.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Don't allow the three. That's all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

WHAT???

Technical foul on Anthony Johnson?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

The refs screwed us here. They gave A.J. a Tech. What the hell? Man, the league really hates us. Good thing the bum missed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chris Paul misses the Technical FT.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, we got away with that one. West was wide open....


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

We won :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

absolutebest said:


> The refs screwed us here. They gave A.J. a Tech. What the hell? Man, the league really hates us. Good thing the bum missed.


That was a wide open shot. I think he was surprised he was that open. 

The double clutch doesn't work!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Man, grind it out is right. Jermaine and Austin, we need you back badly. I can't handle these scoring droughts. And these technicals are pathetic.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Ofcourse I can't see the game. What happened with Aj?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Peja talks funny. They should have had Pollard interpret for them.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great win for you guys! Congratulations!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Ofcourse I can't see the game. What happened with Aj?



http://www.wmrsradio.com/broadband.m3u

try that next game.

And AJ made the worst play possible by pushing one of their players.

Got a tech, but fortunately they missed the FT.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> http://www.wmrsradio.com/broadband.m3u
> 
> try that next game.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, will use it next game.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan - 4
#16is#1 - 8
bbasok - 17
Auggie - 4 
Pacerthebest - 5
Jayredd - DNQ
TheROC5 - 5
girllovesthegame - DNQ
Diable - DNQ
absolutebest - 11 
PaCeRhOLiC - 12

Winners Pacers Fan and Auggie


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Thanks for the link, will use it next game.


I just hope it works for you. It worked for me tonight, but I sent the link to one of my buddies in Hawaii, and it wouldn't work for him. So good luck!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I just hope it works for you. It worked for me tonight, but I sent the link to one of my buddies in Hawaii, and it wouldn't work for him. So good luck!


Another option is the NBA Radio Pass for 19.99 now... I have it, and it's nice. You can listen to any team's own broadcast team for every game including the playoffs. And the Playoffs use NBATV which is hard to get some places. Worth mentioning here. Just go to NBA.com to get it...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Pacers Fan - 4
> #16is#1 - 8
> bbasok - 17
> Auggie - 4
> ...


Thanks. If you'd like to total these from now on, just let me know.

Thoughts on the game:

Foster with 2 blocks!?!?!?! One away from tieing his career high.

Jackson and AJ are both ball hogs.

Peja has no idea how to use clock. Seriously, twice within the final minute we could've burned more time and he just jacks up a 3 with his defender on him. Thankfully, one went in. He really does need to learn how to use the clock.

Johnson's shove on Paul was stupid. I don't blame the refs for giving him a tech. Paul sold it well, also.

We still have this problem called "missing layups". These are professionals. I can hit layups with people on me.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Thanks. If you'd like to total these from now on, just let me know.


Well I want to do it when I can.

But as I live in a other timezone, I can't always stay up that late, but when I can do it, I like to do it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Well I want to do it when I can.
> 
> But as I live in a other timezone, I can't always stay up that late, but when I can do it, I like to do it.


How about this: If I see you on when the game's over, I'll let you. If not, I'll total them.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> 5000.00 points donated to Auggie successfully!





> 5000.00 points donated to Pacers Fan successfully!


Congrats


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> How about this: If I see you on when the game's over, I'll let you. If not, I'll total them.


Good deal, it's nice helping you when I can.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great win...I didn't see the game, saw only highlights, but glad too see we escaped with a victory...

I also saw that The Hulk had an off night...no prob though, he'll be back strong in Toronto..




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------

